# Frag glue



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey guys/gals,

What's the best instant glue to use for underwater??

Thanks


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

crazy glue (gel)


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I've probably tried as many brands as people can name. BSI-IC Gel, not close. I order 10 tubes at a time. I just glued a 30 head colony of sun coral upside down to the underside of a bridge in my tank (underwater). For making frags out of water, any super glue works, gels are especially good.


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

*glue*

Thank you both. Where do you buy your BSI?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

bluface said:


> Thank you both. Where do you buy your BSI?


After buying out pets and ponds, I bought out a model rocketship site too. I get them from eBay now. I have >12 tubes if you want one.


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

*glue*



goobafish said:


> After buying out pets and ponds, I bought out a model rocketship site too. I get them from eBay now. I have >12 tubes if you want one.


Thank you for the offer. I live in Niagara. It would be too much trouble to ask you to mail it, unless ok with you. Let me know the cost. Thanks again!


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378020916/p17727517.html

They restocked. I get them for $8/each when I buy 10, not a huge difference. The tubes are quite big.


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

*Glue*

Thanks a mil!


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

BRS did a nice video on this subject.


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

*glue*

Truly informative. Thank You..


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

goobafish said:


> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378020916/p17727517.html
> 
> They restocked. I get them for $8/each when I buy 10, not a huge difference. The tubes are quite big.


Oh finally a product that can work under water that I have been looking for a while. I am tried with all the putty etc lot of mess. Thanks Gooba.


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

goobafish said:


> After buying out pets and ponds, I bought out a model rocketship site too. I get them from eBay now. I have >12 tubes if you want one.


HI DAvid, 
Do you still have extras left? If so, when I pop by this week to visit and grab some frags    I'll take a tube.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

saltmeup said:


> HI DAvid,
> Do you still have extras left? If so, when I pop by this week to visit and grab some frags    I'll take a tube.


Yep, I do. Lemme know when you wanna pop by.


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

*Putty*

I have used the two part DD. The frags keep getting knocked off by my turbos at night. Does the BSI get really hard?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

bluface said:


> I have used the two part DD. The frags keep getting knocked off by my turbos at night. Does the BSI get really hard?


Yes, quite. I have tubos, emeralds, Halloween hermit, and starfish.


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Out of stack again


----------



## saltmeup (Nov 12, 2015)

goobafish said:


> Yep, I do. Lemme know when you wanna pop by.


Cool. Thinking Monday or Tuesday. I'll send you a text


----------



## bluface (Dec 7, 2013)

goobafish said:


> I've probably tried as many brands as people can name. BSI-IC Gel, not close. I order 10 tubes at a time. I just glued a 30 head colony of sun coral upside down to the underside of a bridge in my tank (underwater). For making frags out of water, any super glue works, gels are especially good.


Thanks for the hot tip! Glued a few corals underwater. Works great!


----------

